# Anywhere you can camp with a beach view within 6 hours of atl?



## work2play2 (May 2, 2018)

I see all kinda camp sites close to the beach but haven't found one able to step out of the camper drink your coffee and watch the ocean. Anyone have any ideas where to go?


----------



## WayneB (May 2, 2018)

Huguenot park in Jacksonville, FL.

low key, on spit of land with Lagoon on north of campsites, Johns River South of campsites, and ocean east over the dunes.
Pretty much locals only know about it.
http://www.coj.net/departments/park...unity-programming/huguenot-memorial-park.aspx

*edit* apparently closed for repairs..


----------



## WayneB (May 2, 2018)

can also check hunting island and edisto State parks in SC
www.recreation.gov


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 2, 2018)

WayneB said:


> can also check hunting island and edisto State parks in SC
> www.recreation.gov



if you hurry, you might be able to reserve a site there for 2019


----------



## walters (May 2, 2018)

*Pirate land*

Myrtle Beach pirateland has a few sites that look strait over the ocean, st Andrews state park in Panama city, back up on the side of the ocean..


----------



## WayneB (May 3, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> if you hurry, you might be able to reserve a site there for 2019



They generally have to have a site available as a 'walk up' site, and not listed on the website. Phone call usually can get it reserved.

There's always the campground at Parris Island if you are retired military, active or reserve.


----------



## Rabun (May 3, 2018)

State park on cape san blas may have some options


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 5, 2018)

It's been awhile since I've been to the one's mentioned. Pirateland is right on the beach. We were back a few rows from the ocean.
Many mentioned are right on the beach but your view may be blocked by sand dunes or vegetation. 
Edisto is up a bit on a bluff and no dunes or bushes between you and the ocean. As mentioned, it's hard to get a reservation. I think it's the most popular state park in South Carolina.

Mosquitoes don't seem to be as bad in Myrtle Beach as in Edisto or Hunting Island. I can't remember if vegetation blocks your view at Hunting Island. I think Hurricane Matthew took out some of the sites closet to the beach.

I can't think of any in Georgia on the ocean. Fort Clinch SP in Fernandina has a  beach loop right on the beach. I can't recall if the dunes are too high to see the ocean from the campsites.

T.H. Stone SP on cape san blas has two different camping areas. We always camped at the Gulf Breeze one. You have to walk up steps over dunes to see the ocean. I think maybe the second one, Shady Pines has some sites where you can see the ocean.

The thing is knowing how to figure out which sites at any campground  has this view. Maybe reading on the internet you might can find out. You'll have to get lucky enough to find that person who has camped at that particular site.

I guess you could call the campground itself and ask, which sites have an ocean view. 

I'm pretty sure Pirateland has a few ocean front sites with an ocean view. Maybe Ocean Lakes as well as Lakewood in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## walters (May 5, 2018)

*Pirate land*

84a is direct ocean view and 84&85 are pretty much ocean view too at pirate land


----------



## WGSNewnan (May 6, 2018)

you think its hard to find a camping spot now - just wait till everyone knows of your secret spots. 
I KNOW NOTHING! good luck.


----------



## work2play2 (May 6, 2018)

WGSNewnan said:


> you think its hard to find a camping spot now - just wait till everyone knows of your secret spots.
> I KNOW NOTHING! good luck.



What was the point in even responding then? 

Thanks for everyone responding I'm researching all the above.


----------



## twtabb (May 6, 2018)

St. Andrews you can camp on the bay side but not beach.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2018)

If you expand your search by 6 1/2 hours you can camp free on the north shore of Oahu ............and it is amazing....plan ahead and you can book American for $800 round trip....


----------



## WayneB (May 6, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> If you expand your search by 6 1/2 hours you can camp free on the north shore of Oahu ............and it is amazing....plan ahead and you can book American for $800 round trip....



be difficult to take the camper though.. just sayin'


----------



## Worlldbeater (May 6, 2018)

Fort Clinch State park in Florida has some spots by the beach. Not a lot of shade there though.  Better book well ahead though.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 6, 2018)

Worlldbeater said:


> Fort Clinch State park in Florida has some spots by the beach. Not a lot of shade there though.  Better book well ahead though.



I'd rather put up with the heat on the beach side than the mosquitoes on the river side.
Besides, if I camp at the beach, I like to be able to walk from my site to the beach. I don't necessarily have to see the beach though. 
You can usually catch a nice breeze off the ocean. Definitely will need a canopy of some type.
You don't have to worry about sleeping too late in the morning if in a tent.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 6, 2018)

WayneB said:


> be difficult to take the camper though.. just sayin'



Blanket  cooler and grill is all you need.....


----------



## Worlldbeater (May 6, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'd rather put up with the heat on the beach side than the mosquitoes on the river side.
> Besides, if I camp at the beach, I like to be able to walk from my site to the beach. I don't necessarily have to see the beach though.
> You can usually catch a nice breeze off the ocean. Definitely will need a canopy of some type.
> You don't have to worry about sleeping too late in the morning if in a tent.


Good points AD.  Those ocean breezes can be quite strong at times and if camping  in a tent as I do the sand by the beach does not hold a tent stake very well.  As for the bugs, thank God for thermacells, bug repellent and raid.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 6, 2018)

Worlldbeater said:


> Good points AD.  Those ocean breezes can be quite strong at times and if camping  in a tent as I do the sand by the beach does not hold a tent stake very well.  As for the bugs, thank God for thermacells, bug repellent and raid.



We would cut big wooden stakes when we went to the beach or camped on a sandbar. 
One trip to Ft. Clinch got so windy it blew over a pop up on the beach side. The rangers made us move to the river side and they closed that section.

You ever camp at Hanna Park or Hugonot Park? Hugonot Park is closed to camping from hurricane damage. We camped there for a long weekend. It is primitive camping. I'm not sure what the OP is looking for.

Hanna Park in Jax is nice but not oceanfront camping.


----------



## 3ringer (May 9, 2018)

Beverly Beach Camptown Resort at Flagler Beach , Fl. You back your camper right up to the sea wall.


----------



## the Lackster (May 9, 2018)

3ringer said:


> Beverly Beach Camptown Resort at Flagler Beach , Fl. You back your camper right up to the sea wall.


That would be a nice spot if it had a view


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 9, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> We would cut big wooden stakes when we went to the beach or camped on a sandbar.
> One trip to Ft. Clinch got so windy it blew over a pop up on the beach side. The rangers made us move to the river side and they closed that section.
> 
> You ever camp at Hanna Park or Hugonot Park? Hugonot Park is closed to camping from hurricane damage. We camped there for a long weekend. It is primitive camping. I'm not sure what the OP is looking for.
> ...




We are gonna spend a few days there in a couple weeks.  Our second trip.  The bathhouses were old and dated last time we were there 3 years ago.  I hope they have improved them since then.  I was told they were going to remodel them when we were there last.

If you have kids that like to ride bikes, there are several miles of bike trails in Hannah Park.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 9, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> We are gonna spend a few days there in a couple weeks.  Our second trip.  The bathhouses were old and dated last time we were there 3 years ago.  I hope they have improved them since then.  I was told they were going to remodel them when we were there last.
> 
> If you have kids that like to ride bikes, there are several miles of bike trails in Hannah Park.



My brother and his family loved Hannah Park. They always took a lot of bicycles. I haven't been to Ft. Clinch in a long time. I remember some hiking trails with some tall dunes. One year we went and they were doing a re-enactment at the fort.
We always went during the Shrimp Festival;

https://www.shrimpfestival.com/


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 9, 2018)

3ringer said:


> Beverly Beach Camptown Resort at Flagler Beach , Fl. You back your camper right up to the sea wall.



I don't believe the OP can get any closer than that. We camped at Beverly Beach once but it was in a campground across the the road(A1A) from the ocean.
If I recall Beverly Beach is between Flagler and Daytona. We were closer to Daytona than Flagler. I've always wanted to drive down A1A from Yulee to Miami and camp along the way.


----------



## work2play2 (May 11, 2018)

That Beverly campground looks like a dream


----------



## 3ringer (May 11, 2018)

The Beverly campground will set you back about 175 a night for a beach front site. I think it’s too much for a campsite. They don’t even have a pool. We prefer Bryn Mawr in St Augustine. Only the dunes separate you from the beach there for about 75 a night.


----------



## 3ringer (May 11, 2018)

Another option is Coral Sands Inn in Daytona. It is a very small campground next to a hotel but it is beachfront. Bryn Mawr campground in St Augustine has the largest pool in NE Florida. They also have a adults only pool and hot tub. We like Bryn Mawr because pets are allowed on the beach. Their beach is wide and beautiful .


----------



## walters (May 11, 2018)

*Parks*

I really recommend the state parks, if u pick your site carefully, u got a nice pad, u not slide out to slide out like most beach front, st Andrews is a beautiful one, back up right on the bay, Myrtle Beach is another, bigger sites walk about 300 ft to ocean, and the state parks are reasonable, about 30 to 40 dollars a night.


----------



## ugadawgs98 (May 11, 2018)

I was recently thinking about this myself.  Instead of getting a condo or VRBO somewhere I may take the travel trailer.


----------



## pjciii (May 11, 2018)

if you can get a spot. HO HUM lanark village east of carrabelle.
patrick


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 11, 2018)

3ringer said:


> The Beverly campground will set you back about 175 a night for a beach front site. I think it’s too much for a campsite. They don’t even have a pool. We prefer Bryn Mawr in St Augustine. Only the dunes separate you from the beach there for about 75 a night.



Wow, that's pretty steep. We used to camp at Bryn Mawr when I was kid in the early 70's. I've always thought it was a cool place. 
I road through it in the late 90's but didn't camp, just reminiscing. The whole town is pretty interesting as well.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 11, 2018)

walters said:


> I really recommend the state parks, if u pick your site carefully, u got a nice pad, u not slide out to slide out like most beach front, st Andrews is a beautiful one, back up right on the bay, Myrtle Beach is another, bigger sites walk about 300 ft to ocean, and the state parks are reasonable, about 30 to 40 dollars a night.



I've camped at both types and have learned to take the good with the bad. The private ones usually are on the beach and have a pool and other amenities. 
The state parks have bigger sites that are farther apart from each other. The state parks usually offer more shade.

Sometimes it's easier to get a reservation in the private campgrounds vs the state parks. 
You ever camp at the T.H. Stone Memorial  St. Joseph Peninsula State Park? We rode through St. Andrews and St. George Island State Parks but preferred St. Joe. 
Apalachicola is nice little town close to Port St. Joe and St. George Island.


----------



## walters (May 11, 2018)

*Camp*



Artfuldodger said:


> I've camped at both types and have learned to take the good with the bad. The private ones usually are on the beach and have a pool and other amenities.
> The state parks have bigger sites that are farther apart from each other. The state parks usually offer more shade.
> 
> Sometimes it's easier to get a reservation in the private campgrounds vs the state parks.
> ...



Never been to that one, I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 11, 2018)

the campsites are really cramped at the beachside campground at TH Stone.  The beach is just across the dunes, really close.  There are miles and miles of uncrowded beaches to walk, if you can put up with those cramped spaces.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 12, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> the campsites are really cramped at the beachside campground at TH Stone.  The beach is just across the dunes, really close.  There are miles and miles of uncrowded beaches to walk, if you can put up with those cramped spaces.



Yeah they are pretty close together. I forgot about that. We mostly camp at Army Corp campgrounds around Clark Hill lake. One can get spoiled on how spacious and far apart the campsites are.

To me it depends on the trip. There are camping trips and there are trips where one camps to save money. That and not having to check into a dirty and noisy motel. In a camper you already have your own stuff, bedding, etc. You don't have to lug all that stuff to a room.

So usually when we go to the lake or mountains we are camping. When we go to the beach we are camping to save money. Although it's got to the point that may not be the case any longer. 
Still though it's somewhere in between the two. It's nice to wake up and enjoy the outdoors, grilling, or just a nice walk through the campground or beach.

I can put up with the closeness for a long week end. We don't usually spend a lot of time at our campsite. We go to the beach for awhile then off to eat and visit the 17 or so souvenir shops in town. Even though they all have the very same items.
We ride around the small town shops or big town tourist traps. So those trips don't really feel like camping as much as a trip to the lake or mountains.

Reminds me of years ago my wife says, "why haven't we ever been to Pigeon Forge." I said, "because it's a tourist trap." She says, "well I'm tired of you taking me deep in the mountains to camp, I want to go to some tourist traps."
So we headed up to Pigeon Forge. When we arrived I said, "Oh my God, they've moved Myrtle Beach to the mountains."
That was my impression of the place along with Panama City as well. I'm OK with some place in between such as St. Augustine, Jacksonville Beach, Fernandina Beach, St. Simons, Savannah, Beaufort, or Isle of Palms. 

Last camping trip to Myrtle Beach was a Memorial Day Weekend. I didn't realize it was the same date as Black Bike Week. The traffic was so bad with all the rice rockets, we did mostly say at the campground that long weekend.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 12, 2018)

walters said:


> Never been to that one, I'll check it out. Thanks



See post #34, you might have to just ride through before you stay.


----------



## walters (May 12, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> To me it depends on the trip. There are camping trips and there are trips where one camps to save money. That and not having to check into a dirty and noisy motel. In a camper you already have your own stuff, bedding, etc. You don't have to lug all that stuff to a room.
> 
> So usually when we go to the lake or mountains we are camping. When we go to the beach we are camping to save money. Although it's got to the point that may not be the case any longer.
> Still though it's somewhere in between the two. It's nice to wake up and enjoy the outdoors, grilling, or just a nice walk through the campground or beach.
> .



I feel that way about different parks, that's why I like the state parks, spacious sites shade, we love to cook and have our space, on the other hand u go to places like pirateland, ocean lakes, etc, it's kinda a parking lot, not knocking these places, we stayed at pirate land for years, loved there golf cart parade..
We were so close to our neighbors camper last time we was there, I heard the man in the camper in front at us halloring at his wife to bring him a roll of toilet paper, my wife and I almost fell outta the lawn chairs


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 12, 2018)

walters said:


> I feel that way about different parks, that's why I like the state parks, spacious sites shade, we love to cook and have our space, on the other hand u go to places like pirateland, ocean lakes, etc, it's kinda a parking lot, not knocking these places, we stayed at pirate land for years, loved there golf cart parade..
> We were so close to our neighbors camper last time we was there, I heard the man in the camper in front at us halloring at his wife to bring him a roll of toilet paper, my wife and I almost fell outta the lawn chairs



That's funny. I know what you mean. I grew up mostly going to Fernandina beach in the 70's and 80's. You could drive down the beach and actually camp on the beach at Peter's Point. 
Back then this beach wasn't very crowded except on major holidays. I joined the Navy and was stationed at Charleston. My brother and his family came up for a visit and I took them to the beach at Isle of Palms.
My brother wanted to know why everyone was so close together on the beach? I said, this is the way they do it in big cities. They got no place else to go. I finally got use to the closeness and the crowds. You could hear about 5 different radios all playing a different station. 
Now I just sit and watch the people.


----------



## walters (May 13, 2018)

*Camp*



Artfuldodger said:


> That's funny. I know what you mean. I grew up mostly going to Fernandina beach in the 70's and 80's. You could drive down the beach and actually camp on the beach at Peter's Point.
> Back then this beach wasn't very crowded except on major holidays. I joined the Navy and was stationed at Charleston. My brother and his family came up for a visit and I took them to the beach at Isle of Palms.
> My brother wanted to know why everyone was so close together on the beach? I said, this is the way they do it in big cities. They got no place else to go. I finally got use to the closeness and the crowds. You could hear about 5 different radios all playing a different station.
> Now I just sit and watch the people.


We use to camp in Charleston every year, we love it down there, love isle of palms also


----------

